# Basic installation help



## Jabamusic (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry to be a pain, but after the painters came in requiring a de- installation AND having lost the manual, I've forgotten how to do a basic installation ie the scart connections&#128543;.
My setup is basic: one series 1 TiVo fed by a Freesat box. I just need to know the scart settings ie TiVo Tv to Freesat box - which one of the three on the back to where etc.

Thanks one and all
Jaba


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Freesat box to Tivo -> AUX SCART
Tivo to TV -> TV SCART
Nothing connected to VCR SCART


----------

